# Kentucky Bourbon Trail



## NKN (Mar 2, 2013)

We'd like to plan a timeshare trip (RCI) that would include easy access to the Kentucky Bourbon Trail (Louisville to Lexington).

Since the two Kentucky timeshares are mediocre at best, we were looking at timeshares in Indiana.

Any pros/cons on either French Lick or Hotel Nashville?

Thanks.
nkn


----------



## vkrn (Mar 4, 2013)

I think the Bourbon Trail is a great tour. I like Maker's Mark and Jim Beam the best. Nashville is pretty far away from the Bourbon Trail. It would be a 2.5-3 hour drive just to get to the first brewery. I guess if you wanted to do each brewery on a different day, you could use Nashville as a base. The resort in Nashville is a nice place. We have stayed there often.


----------



## Rascalsmom (Mar 4, 2013)

The drive from IN to KY to do the bourbon trail is not scenic...  I'd suggest exploring some historic inns and charming B&B's as you explore the bourbon trail!   And don't forget your designated driver! :whoopie:


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 7, 2013)

My MIL lives near Bloomington, IN (which isn't that far from Nashville, IN - we drive through it to get to KY).  I would suggest punting the timeshare and book a hotel or B&B somewhere close to where you'll be visiting.

We've done parts of the Bourbon Trail and really enjoyed it.  Here are couple of the travel journals I've written on trips that included it

Labor Day 2008

May 2007


----------



## lscott (Apr 10, 2013)

*Long way from IN to KY bourbon trail*

We live in Southern IN about 50 miles from Louisville.  French Lick or Nashville IN both seem  like a long long way to drive to get to the Bourbon trail.  I for one would not consider them as part of the same vacation trip.


----------



## rod (Apr 10, 2013)

It can be difficult to exchange into the Hotel Nashville.  There are only a grand total of 6 timeshare units in that resort in Nashville, Indiana.  

French Lick is much easier to exchange into - there are over 100 timeshare units there, so you are more likely find one available on the dates you want.  The 2-bedroom units at French Lick are spacious; however, there are a lot of steps to climb to reach the buildings from the parking lots.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 10, 2013)

vkrn said:


> I think the Bourbon Trail is a great tour. I like Maker's Mark and Jim Beam the best. Nashville is pretty far away from the Bourbon Trail. It would be a 2.5-3 hour drive just to get to the first brewery. I guess if you wanted to do each brewery on a different day, you could use Nashville as a base. The resort in Nashville is a nice place. We have stayed there often.




Being a descendant of a long line of Kentuckians, and a Kentucky Colonel, I take great umbrage in referring to a Whiskey *Distillery* as a Brewery, just as I would, as a native Cincinnatian, having our long past history of beer breweries being called distilleries. 

Enjoy the Whiskey and the travel to Scotland to enjoy Whisky. 

Cheers


----------



## NKN (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks to all of you, for your thoughts.  We'll probably take both approaches.  

I want to do some genealogy work over in southern Indiana, and French Lick is the closest in proximity.  So that works for that issue.

And, the overnight on the Bourbon trail is a good idea, so we will check that out also.

Thanks again.

nkn


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 17, 2013)

NKN said:


> <<snipped>>
> 
> And, the overnight on the Bourbon trail is a good idea, so we will check that out also.



As a ps . . . avoid the Days Inn in Bardstown.  It was a disgraceful DUMP with rude owners!


----------

